# FS: NIB Wren Fork 110mm travel x 150mm hub. Tandem Rated. Great for El Gran Jefe.



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Note change, this sale is for a lightly used fork with a cut steerer:

For Sale: Wren 150mm hub spacing x 110mm Travel.

Excellent condition, ridden three times, no damage, looks new, travel/A-C reduceable to 100-80mm.

Great fork for hard tail fat bike or short travel full suspension fat bike (Bucksaw).

Steerer cut to 8.5", star nut installed, cc race if you want it.

I bought this fork for my fat tandem, but we decided to sell the tandem, so the fork is for sale.

$899 retail, I'll let it go for $700 plus shipping.

Send a PM for details.

Wren Suspension Forks | Wren Sports


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Keyed stanchions, that's an interesting idea. Makes sense to me. Looks like they only offer tapered, so yours is tapered?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup, tapered, all the newest tech. Straight steerers on suspension forks are getting to be like hens teeth.


----------

